# Mario worms



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

I picked some up today just wonder what i can gut load them with. can they eat everything my beardy/locust can or do they need more meat like crickets?


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Its Morio, not Mario. If this is the name your local pet store uses, they are idiots. 

I think you are confusing the notion of a maintenance diet, and gutload. Morios are omnivores and will eat pretty much anything. Given the opertunity they will eat higher protein foods, but for the optimum health of your reptiles you should be filling them with a mixture of veggies/fruits for a couple of days at least before they are used as food.


----------



## StuOwen86 (Nov 12, 2012)

I feed the Morios I get whatever Veg and Salad I feed my beardie's sometimes I just take out what my beardie's don't eat and put that in the tub with them or whatever livefood i'm feeding that week as it saves waste. Just swap out what they don't eat as it can cause moisture and mould in the tub if left..

About half way down this page you can read a little section on gut loading if you wish I just came across it while posting in another thread and thought you could read it

http://www.silkwormstore.co.uk/herp-nutrition-article.html


Stu


----------



## UpLink (Dec 14, 2011)

StuOwen86 said:


> I feed the Morios I get whatever Veg and Salad I feed my beardie's sometimes I just take out what my beardie's don't eat and put that in the tub with them or whatever livefood i'm feeding that week as it saves waste. Just swap out what they don't eat as it can cause moisture and mould in the tub if left..
> 
> About half way down this page you can read a little section on gut loading if you wish I just came across it while posting in another thread and thought you could read it
> 
> ...


Just wanted to chip in and say thanks for that link its really useful : victory:


----------



## StuOwen86 (Nov 12, 2012)

UpLink said:


> Just wanted to chip in and say thanks for that link its really useful : victory:


No problem glad if it helps someone out.

Stu


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

I could of sworn i typed morio....... :bash:

thanks for the info though.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

I have seen 'mario worm' used here alot on this forum. Its a name that some shops use. The scientific name is _Zoophobas morio_, hence the reason why 'mario' is inapropriate. 

They are great food for lizards in my view, and should not be seen as a 'treat'.I bought some yesterday in Madrid, from a czech breeder of them !


----------

